
Who Would Win Coding Olympics? Based on 300K Devs - rvivek
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-switch/wp/2016/08/30/who-would-win-the-coding-olympics/
======
positivity89
I think parts of the US have already started making coding mandatory (like
Chicago:
[http://cps.edu/News/Press_releases/Pages/PR1_03_19_2014.aspx](http://cps.edu/News/Press_releases/Pages/PR1_03_19_2014.aspx))
but it’s a slow uptake. I think other countries (Finland and other EU
countries) allow kids to specialize in CS early on (~age 14) when American
students are starting high school which gives them more of an edge.

------
nimeshmathur
Great insights!

